# Rolling Blackouts In Texas



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Just heard that the company providing 85% of Texas power has instituted rolling black-outs for your major cities and surrounding areas. Lucky for you - YOU have an Outback...it doesn't care who's grid is overloaded! Stay cool, my friends. That heat is dangerous stuff....and its still Spring!


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Yes, they are saying everyone will have at least a round or two of 15 min without power. I guess they aren't prepared for peak electric use in April. It would be nice if they could give us an idea when the blackout will occur!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I hated the summer rolling black outs we had in Missouri and in California. Thankfully I live near a Nuke and enough hydro dams its not an issue really. Still keep a generator though.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Boy I'm glad I live in Pa. we don't have that kinda problems up here.








No seriuosly stay cool and safe you guys and gals

Don


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm with Don, we have lots of power, .... and clouds, cold, viruses, mosquitoes, lyme disease, snow, I guess it all balances out somehow.

Does a rolling blackout mean that all power just plain goes out? I bet it is very quiet those few minutes. When the whole Northeast lost power a few years ago, the first thing I noticed was how quiet it was.

good luck

keiv


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Yeah, the record heat this early in the year caught them with a lot of their generating capacity down for maintenance. Here in Austin the old record for any day in April was set in 1920 at 89 degrees. Yesterday it hit 100 here. 107 in Larado.

I'd still rather have 100 degree heat than freezing cold though.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Two years ago I went six days without power due to a summer storm. No big deal. I have a honda eu2000. It powerd the fridges and a fan. (didnt want the beer to get warm)I lived on my patio for those days and it went great. Was actually it was nice. Very quiet and relaxing. the one thing I found out was how nice the stanley fan was. It is very small and puts out a lot of air. It is also very quiet.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Thankful I live in the TVA service territory where there has NEVER been a blackout in it's 73 year history!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I don't ever remember experiencing a blackout, either. I guess that's one thing nice about living in a small West Texas town!

But it does get hot here! 102 yesterday!

Mark


----------



## Remove_B4_Flight (Apr 2, 2006)

I heard it on the news last night that we were facing a possible blackout due to the heat. HEAT??? I thought this was Texas! I can't wait to see what happens this summer. Geez...the water temperature in the Gulf of Mexico barely made it below 70 degrees this past winter. We are well below normal rainfall for April. Temps are reaching record highs already. Models are already depicting another active hurricane season and with the conditions above, forecasters are on the money. Be prepared!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Blackouts? I thought ya all always had heat in Texas, how could the electric co not have been prepared? Maybe they need an excuse to raise your rates so they can build something.

Where I live we always have water resrictions like clockwork. They raise the rates so they can drill more wells, the next year they raise them again because they did not sell enough water to cover (profits) expenses. They give us restrictions and then tell us we did not use water.









John


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

So Ghosty...

How's all that heat you love to brag about, working out for you?









Happy Trails,
Doug

(Just kidding!







)


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

They interviewed two families on the 10:00 news last night - first "rolling blackout for 15 min." lasted 2 hours, second lasted 3 hours. And they say they will start the blackouts at 5:30 pm, just when everyone gets home from work and wants power!







Hey, go ahead and cut the power while I'm at work!

The excuse is that 15% of the power grid goes down at any given time in April for maintanance as April is usually a mild month for TX. Not this year!


----------



## Remove_B4_Flight (Apr 2, 2006)

Our rates have already gone up! They went up in January as the price of natural gas was going up. Our power is provided by gas burning plants here. Oh, btw...I don't feel bad about saying that TXU Energy is the culprit. Unfortunately, they have a corner on the market here and we are outsdie the coverage area of the next competing provider.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> So Ghosty...
> 
> How's all that heat you love to brag about, working out for you?
> 
> ...


Gotta say, I'm pretty much likin' opening the windows wide on these blue sky, clear air, 70 degree Spring days !


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Ghosty was talking about how nice and warm it was all winter. He might have to SUMMERIZE his OB. Wonder if there is a way to do that properly?


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

for me, would much rather be cold!! got down to high 40's here last night. kids and I had a bonfire and s'mores in the back yard last night. down side is TT is still winterized in storage







. guess there's a trade off we all must make.

scott


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Extreme weather is never good. Too hot or too cold. I wish I lived in the middle. But wait then you have wind.

Thor


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> I don't ever remember experiencing a blackout, either. I guess that's one thing nice about living in a small West Texas town










I misspoke. Got home last night and was talking with my wife about the weather. She informed me that Abilene *did* experience a "blackout" yesterday for about 1800 customers!

She did mention that she'd never seen that before deregulation of the electric companies. (She's worked for a utility company for the past 25 years).

Mark


----------

